# Ozzy and Bailey, binky free.



## ChandieLee (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, we had two pass away within less of a month of each other. Ozzy passed May 31st. Rushed him to the emergency vet. Found he was septic. He passed.







Today, I found Bailey in her cage breathing heavy, and her lips were puckered and purple. Rushed her to the vet where she died of heart failure. 





I am tired, numb and heart broken.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little ones. They were 2 adorable bunnies.


----------



## Tauntz (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh, I am so very sorry! I can't imagine losing two so close together! They were beautiful buns! I will be praying for you.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jun 26, 2013)

super sad!!! sorry about your babies!!


----------



## Azerane (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses, can't imagine how hard it must be to lose two so close together. Both were beautiful rabbits.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 27, 2013)

Were so sorry to hear of Ozzy and Bailey's passing. It's totally devastating to have one pass let alone two so close together. Rest in peace and binky free little ones.:sad:


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little ones. I feel your pain. RIP and Binky Free.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry, what terrible losses so close together.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss od your 2 Beautiful Bunnies.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge Ozzy and Bailey

Hugs

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------

